# dermoscopy



## mrs.belmont (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello,

I code for a plastic surgeon who specializes in Skin Oncology.  He uses a dermascope to examine skin lesions for every patient he sees, and I am wondering if there is a billing opportunity for dermoscopy.

I have not found any information about billing for dermoscopy in our coding resources/publications, but it is mentioned in several insurance polices that I reviewed.

Some policies list cpt 96904 _Whole body integumentary photography, for monitoring of high risk patients with dysplastic nevus syndrome or a history of dysplastic nevi, or patients with a personal or familial history of melanoma _, but I'm not sure that describes the dermascopic exams we perform.  Photographs are not stored, and dermoscopy is sometimes performed on a single lesion, not whole body.

The policies also list cpt 96999 _ Unlisted special dermatological service or procedure_, but I'm not sure what documentation would need to be provided to bill dermoscopy as an unlisted service in this way.

I would love to network, if your physician performs dermoscopy. 

Thank you very much!

Carrie
cmcnamee@hmc.psu.edu


----------



## MarcusM (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/100_199/0188.html

At this point, the dermascope is is a valuable tool to assist your provider in medical decision making. I would check  with the company that made this tool to see what they suggest on billing or on future billings.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Aug 15, 2014)

Our dermatologists use a dermascope regularly, and we bill it as a regular exam.  

If you find out otherwise from the manufacturer that you purchase from, please let us know!


----------

